# vessel view/elite 7ti



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

quick question, I'm thinking about purchasing the Bluetooth compatible vessel view module for my merc since my elite has blue tooth do you guys know if I can just go Bluetooth from motor right to fishfinder,or will I have to use a tablet or smartphone


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

You need a tablet or smartphone:
https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/gauges-and-controls/gauges-displays/vesselview-mobile/


----------

